# Should I upgrade?



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

My current AVR has HDMI but came out before all the HD audio hype. I currently play my Blu-rays in PCM Multi Channel and it sounds great. If I upgrade my AVR to a newer one that decodes the new HD Audio formats would I notice any difference from my current AVR?

Current AVR
Integra DTR-7.7

Thanks

Steve:reading:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

devicente said:


> I currently play my Blu-rays in PCM Multi Channel and it sounds great. If I upgrade my AVR to a newer one that decodes the new HD Audio formats would I notice any difference from my current AVR?


I don't think...but I could be wrong :yes:

The only difference will be, who process the signal :yes:.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The new HD audio codecs sound wonderful. 

Does your existing receiver have 5.1 analog inputs? If so, the Panasonic DMP-BD80K BD player decodes Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio internally to analog outputs. It even does 7.1 via analog. I have last year's version, the 'BD50, and it sounds great this way and was much less money than a new receiver.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

what is your current bluray player?


----------



## devicente (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm using a PS3. I am using a HDMI out to my AVR, But it only decodes to PCM Multi Channel


----------

